# Boogie



## SuperBoogie (Apr 8, 2010)

Name: Boogie
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: Eurasian Lynx
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 178lbs 

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: A warm, ruddy tone overall with her stomach and underside marked with a  cream color
- Markings: Simple charcoal black outlines her eyes and marks her back, though the typical lynx markings are muted. 
- Eye color: Hazel, warm brown flecked with green

 At 5'10" tall, Boogie isn't exactly a looker, but there's something pretty about her features. Wide, hazel eyes reflect warmth  and a sense of sunshine even when the weather seems poorest. There's  something in her smiles suggesting she's game for all sorts of mischief.  She's constantly pushing aside a length of over long hair that falls  over her right eye, sometimes clipping it back with a simple barrette.  Even her simple, rectangular framed glasses can't protect her from the  silly bangs she refuses to trim. Her clothing is always pretty simple, a  t-shirt and shorts, though her shirts can sometimes  emphasize her larger breasts.This doesn't happen often because she's  very insecure.                                                 

Behavior and Personality: Often people ignore her at first glance, shy eyes often lowered or shifting immediately away from contact. While other people interest her, she's often suspicious of their motives and unlikely to trust them. Though she can be polite she chooses to speak her mind, as if she lacks a vital filter between her mouth and her brain. It doesn't then occur to her why only very few people have worked their way into her circle of friends. She's sarcastic and often prone to dark, moody humor. 

Skills: Photography, Basic Computer Tasks, Video Gaming
Weaknesses: Gentle words, Sweets [Specifically eclairs]

Likes: The smell after it rains, Watching television, Playing World of Warcraft
Dislikes: Snow, Crowded gatherings, Extensive homework assignments

Current Status: A sophomore in college, majoring in Communications.

Clothing/Personal Style: Simple t-shirts and shorts [no matter the weather] Shirts often pertain to some gaming humor whether it be console or otherwise. 

Picture: None yet 

Goal: To be an ASL interpreter 
Profession: IT Assistant
Personal quote: Sometimes you have to follow your dreams, even if death is in the way
Theme song: "I'm Still Here" -- John Rzeznik
Date of Birth: October 15th
Star sign: Libra

Favorite food: Eclairs or Cheese Quesadillas
Favorite drink: Diet Soda
Favorite location: Bed or at the computer
Favorite weather: Soft rain
Favorite color: Lime green

Least liked food: Brussel Sprouts. Blech!
Least liked drink: Alcohol
Least liked location: Hospital
Least liked weather: Hot and humid

Orientation:Bisexual

Eurasian Lynx for Species Reference
Eurasian  Lynx for Species Reference x2


----------

